# 10% Kayking DVDs with purchase of 2 or more



## FluidNotion (Aug 17, 2008)

Come check out our new store, PaddleFlix.Com - Whitewater and Paddling Flix, DVDs, Instructional Videos and Reviews. You'll get 10% off if you buy at least 2 DVDs. We carry a wide selection of instructional videos and the latest adrenaline films.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Anyone seen the Steve Fisher Black Book movie? Is it pretty good to get fired up for a little paddle boating? 

If I had to vote for a random professional kayaker as senator, it would definitely be Steve - he's a sicko without the midget ego.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

I thought the Black Book was a good watch, the swim in the minus rapids is unreal. That and Hotel Charley are favorites for this seasaon.


----------



## FluidNotion (Aug 17, 2008)

*Black Book*

I thought Black Book was great. A good look at how Steve Fisher came up. Plenty of great paddling footage and some cool scenes of Fisher's current home in the middle of the Nile.


----------

